# Is This The Correct Forum For Ship Building?



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The title of this forum is a bit deceiving in the sense that it refers to Military and I guess that includes ships, planes, tanks etc...

So if I wanted to ask questions about any kind of sailing ship....like rigging questions and accessories and post pictures of a build....would this be the place?

I know...I am traditionally a monster figure modeler but I am exploring a new area for me.

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sure there are several ship threads here now if you look on the listing


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Either this forum or the modeling forum would be my guess.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks...I think it should be named differently but its ok!

MMM


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

It better be...it's where I keep posting my ship builds.  I've posted some sailing ships here as well. Please add yours!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Several of us have posted ships on this site and haven't been kicked off so - I guess this is it. Please post some pics so we can take a look. Pictures are always good, they make us start more kits! As Paul said, Please add your build..


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

thanks...my build is still "in progress" as it is the very first time building a ship (I'm normally a figure modeler) and I have a ton of questions...but I want to do a search on the forum and see if any are answered.

As far as pics...I am in the process of building the Zvezda 1/72 scale "The Black Pearl"...and I decided that I'd jump in with both feet and scratch build the entrance to the Captains Quarters first...what the heck was I thinking??

Here is a sneak peek at my work on it...the top is the new scratch built Captains Quarters vs the original part that the kit came with...



New bulkhead (above) vs kit bulkhead (below) 

MMM


----------

